# Photon Vibe Speed Potentiometer?



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (May 16, 2019)

Question about the speed pot solder points on the Photon Vibe PCB. The build doc states that it is a regular C100k yet the PCB is printed with what seems to be a dual gang mount. Just wanted to check as I don't have any dual gang C100k potentiometers and I was about to place an order. Thanks!


----------



## Robert (May 16, 2019)

That should be C100K dual.   I've updated the build doc, my apologies.

BYOC had them last time I checked.


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (May 16, 2019)

Thanks. I'll check em out.


----------



## paulharvey (May 17, 2019)

Would that explain why mine doesnt pulsate? I just put a regular pot in and disregarded the other 3 holes.


----------



## zgrav (May 17, 2019)

paulharvey said:


> Would that explain why mine doesnt pulsate? I just put a regular pot in and disregarded the other 3 holes.



quite likely.


----------



## griff10672 (May 24, 2019)

The Dual Gang C100K is a major pain in the keister to source ... unfortunately .  The solder lug version is a little easier to grab .... I just  " wire it in "  ... the other pots will still hold up the PCB no problem


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (May 26, 2019)

Mr. PedalPCB informed me of this...





Since no one seems to have any I'll be ordering some B250k duals.


----------



## griff10672 (May 29, 2019)

Jovi Bon Kenobi said:


> Mr. PedalPCB informed me of this...
> 
> View attachment 550
> 
> Since no one seems to have any I'll be ordering some B250k duals.


ahhhhhhh a alternative !!!


----------

